# Loader Charge?



## snowconcepts (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a question hoping somebody could point me in right direction. I rented a backhoe to push & move snow piles. Does anybody know what the going rate is by the hour in Ohio?


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

here in PA $105 per hour with operator..


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

125.00 east of Cleveland plus 300 to move the machine


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

between 125- and 150 depending on if you have a pusher on the front..

and roughly 300 to transport.. if you can drive it from a to b. then its not that bad. and you can drop your transport fees some. but if its a long transport some places might charge you an extra fee espically in adverse weather condtions.

payton


----------

